# Printing Jobs in Cyprus?



## emabee (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi All

My Partner and I are thinking about relocating to Cyprus but are looking in to job availability. My Partner is a Printer by trade and we were wondering how difficult printing jobs are to come by?

Does any one know which company prints the Sun newspaper? I know it is printed in Cyprus.

Would be grateful for any info.

Thanks


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello

You are probably better off looking for a niche area to sell to and start your own business.

Jobs in Cyprus tend to go to the Cypriots first. (excluding bar/restaurant work)

Regards
Simon


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

SWJ said:


> Hello
> 
> You are probably better off looking for a niche area to sell to and start your own business.
> 
> ...


Such a generic statement.

If Greek is not required and he is good in his field he has as much chance as anybody.

The English newspapers in Cyprus are Cyprus Mail and Cyprus Weekly plus another one in the bases that I can't recall the name of. That may be a start for him.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> Such a generic statement.
> 
> If Greek is not required and he is good in his field he has as much chance as anybody.
> 
> The English newspapers in Cyprus are Cyprus Mail and Cyprus Weekly plus another one in the bases that I can't recall the name of. That may be a start for him.


There are also numerous monthly magazines such as Cyprus Living, The Grapvine and several others throughout the island.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

zin said:


> Such a generic statement.
> 
> If Greek is not required and he is good in his field he has as much chance as anybody.
> 
> The English newspapers in Cyprus are Cyprus Mail and Cyprus Weekly plus another one in the bases that I can't recall the name of. That may be a start for him.


Well, I wish him luck.


----------



## emabee (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info everyone. Sorry zin I don't believe there are NO english people in Cyprus with jobs?! We don't want to start our own business on top of relocating to a strange country, thats just stupid!!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

emabee said:


> Thanks for the info everyone. Sorry zin I don't believe there are NO english people in Cyprus with jobs?! We don't want to start our own business on top of relocating to a strange country, thats just stupid!!


I suspect by zin you mean SWJ.


----------



## emabee (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes thanks!


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

emabee said:


> Hi All
> 
> My Partner and I are thinking about relocating to Cyprus but are looking in to job availability. My Partner is a Printer by trade and we were wondering how difficult printing jobs are to come by?
> 
> ...


Proteas and Kronos are the two big printing companies in Cyprus, I'm not sure who prints what though


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

What I mean is it is difficult for foreigners to find decent jobs in Cyprus as companies prefer to employ their own people


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

SWJ said:


> What I mean is it is difficult for foreigners to find decent jobs in Cyprus as companies prefer to employ their own people


Disagree. Plenty of high level foreign staff in good jobs in Cyprus, the only exception is the public sector where that's all about who you know and not what you know. Why would a company employ someone less skilled and what? pay them more? just because they are "their own" as you put it. I wouldn't want to work for such a company.


----------

